

Microsoft Accused Of Stealing Kinect From Columbian Inventor - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2011/07/15/microsoft-accused-stealing-kinect/

======
daeken
This article misses one thing: MS didn't develop this part of the tech,
PrimeSense did. You can see their stuff at <http://www.primesense.com/?p=487>

MS built the software that actually made sense of the data, but PrimeSense is
who developed and built the technology that's in question here.

~~~
ig1
Precisely, unless he can show the PrimeSense guys based their technology upon
his then they can use a clean-room defence to get the patent invalidated.

~~~
esrauch
IANAL but I don't think that is how patents work. If person A patents his
invention, and person B completely independently invents exactly the same
invention without having any knowledge about person A's work, person B still
cannot just ignore the patent.

~~~
pedalpete
The PrimeSense patents I found were filed in January of 2008, Hei-D patents
weren't filed until March of 2009.

It looks like PrimeSense had the technology first.

------
wccrawford
He can claim it all he wants. He needs to prove it.

------
molecule
Colombian.

/pedant

------
TheDahv
Columbia != Colombia

------
dstein
Let me get this straight, he invents a new technology, doesn't patent it, then
sends a prototype to one of the most vile software companies in the world,
then gets fucked over big time... and he's surprised??

~~~
artmageddon
The patent process sucks, and takes a long time to get it to go through. The
article says he filed in 2009, but he still has yet to get it. Maybe he was
hoping to get a job in Microsoft Research or something?

